# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Besoin Dons matériels association

## cherry77

Bonsoir, 

Nous sommes une association situé entre lAisne et la Seine et Marne : association Bamanach. 

Notre association est jeune (1 mois), nous manquons cruellement de dons matériels. 

Voici ce que nous cherchons : 

- arbre à chat, bac à litière, gamelles 
- croquettes 
- litières 
- cage lapin 
- cage rat (1 demande de prise en charge mais pas de matériel) 

Si vous avez ceci qui traine qq part, nous vous en remercions davance. 

Nous pouvons récupérer sur le secteur de lizy sur Ourcq/Meaux, Disney, Paris, Soissons, etc

----------


## hupet

j'ai plusieurs cages à lapin dont je ne me sers pas et qui encombre ma cave
je suis dans le sud77

----------


## cherry77

Bonsoir et merci beaucoup pour votre proposition ! Ou vous situez vous exactement ?

----------


## Ioko

Bonsoir Cherry,disposez vous d un local ou fonctionnez vous par FA?Quels animaux accueillez vous?Et ou etes vous situé éxactement si quelqu un peut passer vous apportez du matériel?
Si vous avez besoin de nourriture,je sais que la fondation Brigitte Bardot aide parfois
Bon courage!

----------


## hupet

je suis pres de Fontainebleau mais sur des week end on peut les remonter sur Melun

----------


## cherry77

Bonjour à tous, 

Nous fonctionnons uniquement avec des FA. Nous pouvons récupérer du matériel en Picardie et en Seine et Marne. 
Je suis située à villers cotterets et une des autres membres proche de lizy sur Ourcq. 
Merci pour les infos ! 

Nous sommes surtout en recherche urgente de FA actuellement, bcp de demandes de prises en charge 😕

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et nous accueillons tout type danimaux, mais essentiellement des chats.

----------


## laouretta

Bonjour,
Compte tenu de la situation, etes vous toujours interessee par de la litiere?

Bonne soirée

----------


## cherry77

Bonsoir, 

Je suis navrée de mon délai de réponse. 
Nous sommes toujours en recherche de litière, cage de transport chats/chiens. 

Même si nous en avons eu qq uns depuis, nous avons constamment des chats en accueil 

Merci davance

----------


## Cojo

Bonsoir
Pouvez vous venir jusqu' Issy les moulineaux? chercher des croquettes pour chat ?

----------

